# Bear hunting AF Canyon questions



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

So, as you can see from my previous post I just found out I drew a Wasatch west bear tag. I've never hunted bear before so I've been reading/researching everything I can the last few days. There have been some awesome posts of some great bear hunts on here over the last couple of years. They have been some of my favorite posts to read and have been very educational as well. I hope I can share my hunt with all of you in the same way. 

After researching I've come to realize how much work this is going to take to hunt/bait bears. With that in mind I would like to find an area up AF canyon to hunt as that will be the closest area to my home and allow me the most time on the mountain. Only problem is I've never hunted up there before. I moved to Lehi 2 years ago and have taken my boys up there many times, but we've never ventured much of the beaten path. I thought I'd have a few more years (like 7 or 8) to learn the area since this was only my second year putting in for bears. Anyways, enough of the sob story. I am hoping some of you will be able to help me out. From the research I've done, it sounds like food source (acorns, berries, etc.) help locate good areas for bear this time of year. If anyone knows of any areas up AF canyon that has acorns or berries or places you've seen bear/sign that you would be willing to share I would be very grateful. 

If anyone has any bear hunting tips/advice I'm all ears for that as well. I know I'm asking a lot, but with the season starting in 3 weeks, I know I have my work cut out for me. I know of some areas in the central and southern parts of the units where I have had friends and/or family that have had successful bear hunts, but I'd really love to learn a new area closer to home.

I'm happy to share any info I have in return. I grew up in Sanpete County hunting the Manti and Nebo areas. I think I've posted these pics before, but attached is a pic of my monster 2 point I shot last year on the Nebo muzz ;-), my bull from the Manti in 2013, and a pic of my bull next to my cousin's Nebo bull from 2013 as well. Last but not least thank you so much for those of you that have already offered your help!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great-looking bulls. I have some ideas for you. Sent you PM. 

AF


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*PM sent*

PM sent


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck. hope you get one


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Turk, let's go bait some bears. Give us some updates!! If the bears are not active give me a call, I'd love to help you run bait site. Thanks!!! -blake

I left you a PM with my phone number.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Bird Buster, 
I was gone on family vacation last week, but I'm back now. I am going to start a hunt thread very soon to give updates as the hunt progresses. I am just waiting to hear back from the DWR to get the green light to get my bait sites going. Hopefully I will hear back at the first of next week.

After I get my sites set-up I may be giving you a call. I know I have a steep learning in front of me and can use all the help I can get! Hopefully this weekend I can get a thread started for hunt updates. Thanks for being willing to help out!


----------

